# Solved: Memory Range Conflict



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

For whatever reason my 98se (Duron 1.2) with 120GB Hdd has suddenly developed an I/O conflict for it's VGA card.

The I/O Range is 03B0-03BB
03CO-03DF

When I went into the Device Manager the Interruipt Request is 00

Three lines with a red slash indicate the conflict:

Memory Range 00000000-0007FFFF 
00000000-07FFFFFF
00000000-0000FFFF

All 3 indicate that they are used "by the System Board extenstion for ACPI BIOS

When I go to BIOS in the PnP/PCI Configurations, the Assigned IRQ for ACPI was on "auto". I can change it to IRQ 9, 10, or 11.

Any suggestions would be most welcome and greatly appreciated.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

It should be set to Auto. Both the Display Adapter and Audio Adapter shares the ACPI for Bus Steering in Interrupt 03 and 05 respectively. Your Resources in both of these Devices should be also set to Automatic.

Interrupt 00 is reserved for the System Timer.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Okay, thanks, JS! I think I need a new motherboard? This conflict happened after an electrical jolt shut the puter down-- I had been running it for at least 2 years (without a conflict) until the jolt did something. 

Wait. The message is suggesting that I remove the devices on the IRQ that the VGA card is on; but surely I can move the VGA card to a different IRQ, can't I? Like IRQ 11? Rather than changing the ACPI's IRQ?

Thanks again, JS! :up:


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

In Windows assignment of IRQs is done Automatically. You Video and Audio Devices, under the Resorces tab must be set to Automatic. You can reserve an IRQ if you right click on My computer in the Device Manager and select Properties. Select the Reserve Resources tab. Click on Add and reserve the IRQ you are having conflict with. Click Ok until the Device Managers closes and restart the computer.

Repeat the process and let the reserved resorce go. Then restart the computer again.

Another thing you can do is to remove all devices in conflict thru te Device Manager and allow Windows to redetect the devices upon reboot. If the Devices are set to Automatically, Windows will assign the best available resource.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

The VGA card is "enable or disable", there's no auto. I have it on enable.

The ACPI device is on auto. 

I tried to change the configuration on the VGA card manually, but it said "This resource setting cannot be modified."


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

When I click on View Devices by Connection, I found another conflict. It's the VIA Standard CPU to PCI Bridge.
And that's conflicting with the Mem Range used by the VIA CPU to AGP Controller. (code 15)


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I believe the problem is your Video Adapter. VGA with Accelerated Graphics? I believe the computer is using generic VGA drivers. The computer is not recognizing the Video Adapter at all. Run dxdiag and troble shoot your graphics.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

What's dxdiag? I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

DirectX Diagnostics.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm working on it! Been reading a bit from Google too. I'm getting something of an understanding of what's happening. Thanks JS! Much appreciated. This is a whole new area for me. :up:


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Okay, I'd like to put my VGA card on IRQ 3. I'm not using that IRQ. I'm not sure what I did, but I managed to move it to IRQ 0--that's not quite what I wanted. 

Apparently I can't get rid of ACPI, so I'm stuck with it hogging 9 and 11.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Can you disable ACPI thru your BIOS?

ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) is an open industry specification co-developed by Hewlett-Packard, Intel, Microsoft, Phoenix, and Toshiba. 

ACPI establishes industry-standard interfaces for OS-directed configuration and power management on laptops, desktops, and servers.

ACPI evolves the existing collection of power management BIOS code, Advanced Power Management (APM) application programming interfaces (APIs, PNPBIOS APIs, Multiprocessor Specification (MPS) tables and so on into a well-defined power management and configuration interface specification. 

The specification enables new power management technology to evolve independently in operating systems and hardware while ensuring that they continue to work together.

I am thinking that if you disable this in the BIOS, you may then be able to remove it from the Device Manager, then reinstall after enable it in the BIOS.

To uninstall Power Management, take the following steps: 

1. Click Start, then Settings, and then Control Panel. 
2. Double-click the System icon to open the System Properties window. 
3. Click the Device Manager tab and choose View Devices By Type. 
4. Double-click System Devices. 
5. Click Advanced Power Management Support so it's highlighted, then click 
Remove. 
6. Restart the computer when it prompts you to do so. 

To reinstall Power Management, take the following steps: 

1. Click Start, then Settings, and then Control Panel. 
2. Double-click Add New Hardware. 
3. In the Add New Hardware Wizard, click Next, until you are prompted to Allow 
Windows to search for new hardware. 
4. Select Yes and click Next. 
5. Click Next to start the search. 
6. Your system will detect Power Management. Click Finish. 
7. Restart your computer. 

NOTE: If you are unable to find the Advanced Power Management in the device manager, use the above steps for the "Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI).


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

In BIOS the choice is "auto" IRQ 9, 10, 11. Couldn't find anything to disable it there; but maybe I'm not looking in the right spot.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Well, all I can see is that it could be a setting in your BIOS. How about removing the Real Clock Battery for at least 10 minutes, then reinstall? This will precipitate a "CheckSum error" [Options not set] and the default values will be loaded in your BIOS. After this you will need to enter the BIOS again to reset the date and time.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll do that! Thanks for your patience


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

I am back on line. The VGA card is working without any conflicts, and I got my sound. Thank you JS. Pulling the battery did it! I also reset my clock! :up: :up: :up:


----------

